

Downloading YouTube videos with GNU awk - mqt
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/downloading-youtube-videos-with-gawk/

======
vsingh
Somewhat tangential, but: I'd love to have a script that automatically
downloads the FLV file for every YouTube video I've bookmarked in del.icio.us.
My collection of videos is slowly leaking away due to takedown requests.

~~~
pkrumins
That's pretty trivial to do. Do you have any programming experience?

Here is the method:

1) Use del.icio.us API to extract your bookmarks linking to youtube
(<http://del.icio.us/help/api/>)

2) For each entry in the list, call the downloader script on the url.

3) Optionally convert the video to a better format than FLV
([http://www.catonmat.net/blog/converting-youtube-flvs-to-a-
be...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/converting-youtube-flvs-to-a-better-
format-with-ffmpeg/))

Easy :)

------
kajecounterhack
FYI, the actual animal's name is spelled auk. Only the programming language is
spelled awk. Just an interesting two cents for those interested...

